# vmware tools issues on FreeBSD 11



## InvaderZim (Jul 20, 2017)

Awhile back we ran FreeBSD 10 (and 9 before that) using the vmware tools supplied by ESXi. Last year we upgraded the servers to FreeBSD 11. And we substituted vmware tools for open-vm-tools.

We keep getting these errors on boot:

```
vmx0: link state changed to UP
KLD vmmemctl.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
KLD vmxnet.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
KLD vmblock.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
KLD vmhgfs.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatcah
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
```

vmware-guestd starts but no modules ever get loaded:


```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1    3 0xffffffff80200000 1fa7c38  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82219000 587b     fdescfs.ko
```

Last lines in /etc/rc.conf

```
vmware_guest_vmblock_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmhgfs_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmmemctl_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmxnet_enable="YES"
vmware_guestd_enable="YES"
```

uname -a

```
FreeBSD servername.domainname 11.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Oct 24 06:55:27 UTC 2016     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2017)

Kernel modules are compiled against specific kernel versions. If those versions don't match up the module will fail to load. If you use the latest package repository the kernel modules are always built against the latest patch releases. Looking at the uname(1) output you're a couple of patches behind. So make sure you're up to date with regards to patches for the OS.


----------



## InvaderZim (Jul 21, 2017)

Well, running updates completely hosed the system. It's a good thing this is about VMs, snapshot to the rescue.

So I thought I'd do 'freebsd-update IDS' first. I got a massive list of files in /usr/src has the wrong SHA256 hash. So I downloaded src.txz from the ftp site and unpacked it. Now 'freebsd-update IDS' now compains about /usr/share like 

```
/usr/share/vt/keymaps/dk.macbook.kbd has SHA256 hash 725e25491cab1734b1cd64ad830992327b758c387e1c6d0d3ce11afb9808e322, but should have SHA256 hash 18eb13ddb54638d3c1811139ba111830c46acbe8b021fa9e7aa2a5b4f86ac470.
```

Anyway, I thought I'd soldier on, it's a vps anyway.


```
# freebsd-update install
src component not installed, skipped
Installing updates...ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/ASN1_STRING_print.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/ASN1_STRING_print.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/BN_GENCB_call.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/BN_GENCB_call.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/BN_GENCB_call.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/CMS_get0_signers.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/ASN1_add_oid_module.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_cleanup.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_cleanup.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_cleanup.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/PKCS7_get0_signers.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/ECDSA_SIG_free.3.gz: No such file or directory
 done.
```

The mentioned files indeed do not exists, but I was more worried about "src component not installed, skipped".

And then...

```
# ifconfig
Shared object "lib80211.so.1" not found, required by "ifconfig"
 # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache24 stop
Stopping apache24.
Waiting for PIDS: 810^[[A.
 # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache24 start
Performing sanity check on apache24 configuration:
httpd: Syntax error on line 146 of /usr/local/etc/apache24/httpd.conf: Cannot load libexec/apache24/mod_security2.so into server: Shared object "libcrypto.so.8" not found, required by "libhx509.so.11"
Starting apache24.
httpd: Syntax error on line 146 of /usr/local/etc/apache24/httpd.conf: Cannot load libexec/apache24/mod_security2.so into server: Shared object "libcrypto.so.8" not found, required by "libhx509.so.11"
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache24: WARNING: failed to start apache24
```
The last one 's easy to fix

```
ln -s /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.9 /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8
```

But it doesn't fix all of it

```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache24 start
Performing sanity check on apache24 configuration:
httpd: Syntax error on line 146 of /usr/local/etc/apache24/httpd.conf: Cannot load libexec/apache24/mod_security2.so into server: Shared object "libprivateheimipcc.so.11" not found, required by "libkrb5.so.11"
Starting apache24.
httpd: Syntax error on line 146 of /usr/local/etc/apache24/httpd.conf: Cannot load libexec/apache24/mod_security2.so into server: Shared object "libprivateheimipcc.so.11" not found, required by "libkrb5.so.11"
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache24: WARNING: failed to start apache24
```
So yeah, I'm lost. Never even heard of libprivateheimipcc.so, let alone version 11.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2017)

InvaderZim said:


> The last one 's easy to fix
> 
> ```
> ln -s /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.9 /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8
> ```


Never fix library issues like that. That's going to haunt you sooner or later. You need to fix the dependency by updating Apache.


----------



## InvaderZim (Jul 21, 2017)

Updating apache (or rather pkg install -f apache24) does not result in success.


```
httpd: Syntax error on line 146 of /usr/local/etc/apache24/httpd.conf: Cannot load libexec/apache24/mod_security2.so into server: Shared object "libprivateheimipcc.so.11" not found, required by "libkrb5.so.11"
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2017)

It's actually /usr/lib/private/heimipcc.so.11:

```
ldd /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.11
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so.11:
        libasn1.so.11 => /usr/lib/libasn1.so.11 (0x801678000)
        libcom_err.so.5 => /usr/lib/libcom_err.so.5 (0x801915000)
        libcrypt.so.5 => /lib/libcrypt.so.5 (0x801b17000)
        libcrypto.so.7 => /lib/libcrypto.so.7 (0x801d37000)
        libhx509.so.11 => /usr/lib/libhx509.so.11 (0x80212c000)
        libroken.so.11 => /usr/lib/libroken.so.11 (0x802376000)
        libwind.so.11 => /usr/lib/libwind.so.11 (0x802588000)
        libheimbase.so.11 => /usr/lib/libheimbase.so.11 (0x8027b0000)
        [b]libheimipcc.so.11 => /usr/lib/private/libheimipcc.so.11 (0x8029b4000)[/b]
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x800821000)
        libthr.so.3 => /lib/libthr.so.3 (0x802bb6000)
```

I suggest updating _everything_: `pkg upgrade`. Doing partial updates is bound to cause dependency issues.


----------



## InvaderZim (Jul 21, 2017)

/usr/lib32/private/libheimipcc.so.11 is present, but it is looking for libprivateheimipcc.so.11


```
# ldd /usr/lib/libkrb5.so
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so:
        libasn1.so.11 => /usr/lib/libasn1.so.11 (0x80127d000)
        libcom_err.so.5 => /usr/lib/libcom_err.so.5 (0x80151a000)
        libcrypt.so.5 => /lib/libcrypt.so.5 (0x80171c000)
        libcrypto.so.8 => /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8 (0x801a00000)
        libhx509.so.11 => /usr/lib/libhx509.so.11 (0x801e54000)
        libroken.so.11 => /usr/lib/libroken.so.11 (0x8020a1000)
        libwind.so.11 => /usr/lib/libwind.so.11 (0x8022b3000)
        libheimbase.so.11 => /usr/lib/libheimbase.so.11 (0x8024db000)
        libprivateheimipcc.so.11 => not found (0)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x800821000)
        libthr.so.3 => /lib/libthr.so.3 (0x8026df000)
```

On a machine where I've not attempted an update:

```
# ldd /usr/lib/libkrb5.so
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so:
        libasn1.so.11 => /usr/lib/libasn1.so.11 (0x801678000)
        libcom_err.so.5 => /usr/lib/libcom_err.so.5 (0x801915000)
        libcrypt.so.5 => /lib/libcrypt.so.5 (0x801b17000)
        libcrypto.so.7 => /lib/libcrypto.so.7 (0x801d37000)
        libhx509.so.11 => /usr/lib/libhx509.so.11 (0x80212c000)
        libroken.so.11 => /usr/lib/libroken.so.11 (0x802376000)
        libwind.so.11 => /usr/lib/libwind.so.11 (0x802588000)
        libheimbase.so.11 => /usr/lib/libheimbase.so.11 (0x8027b0000)
        libheimipcc.so.11 => /usr/lib/private/libheimipcc.so.11 (0x8029b4000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x800821000)
        libthr.so.3 => /lib/libthr.so.3 (0x802bb6000)
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2017)

What's the output of `pkg -vv`? Are you using the latest package repository?


----------



## InvaderZim (Jul 24, 2017)

We don't use our own repository, we're getting everything off the interwebs.


```
Version                 : 1.10.1
PKG_DBDIR = "/var/db/pkg";
PKG_CACHEDIR = "/var/cache/pkg";
PORTSDIR = "/usr/ports";
INDEXDIR = "";
INDEXFILE = "INDEX-10";
HANDLE_RC_SCRIPTS = false;
DEFAULT_ALWAYS_YES = false;
ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES = false;
REPOS_DIR [
    "/etc/pkg/",
    "/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/",
]
PLIST_KEYWORDS_DIR = "";
SYSLOG = true;
ABI = "FreeBSD:10:amd64";
ALTABI = "freebsd:10:x86:64";
DEVELOPER_MODE = false;
VULNXML_SITE = "http://vuxml.freebsd.org/freebsd/vuln.xml.bz2";
FETCH_RETRY = 3;
PKG_PLUGINS_DIR = "/usr/local/lib/pkg/";
PKG_ENABLE_PLUGINS = true;
PLUGINS [
]
DEBUG_SCRIPTS = false;
PLUGINS_CONF_DIR = "/usr/local/etc/pkg/";
PERMISSIVE = false;
REPO_AUTOUPDATE = true;
NAMESERVER = "";
HTTP_USER_AGENT = "pkg/1.10.1";
EVENT_PIPE = "";
FETCH_TIMEOUT = 30;
UNSET_TIMESTAMP = false;
SSH_RESTRICT_DIR = "";
PKG_ENV {
}
PKG_SSH_ARGS = "";
DEBUG_LEVEL = 0;
ALIAS {
    all-depends = "query %dn-%dv";
    annotations = "info -A";
    build-depends = "info -qd";
    cinfo = "info -Cx";
    comment = "query -i \"%c\"";
    csearch = "search -Cx";
    desc = "query -i \"%e\"";
    download = "fetch";
    iinfo = "info -ix";
    isearch = "search -ix";
    prime-list = "query -e '%a = 0' '%n'";
    leaf = "query -e '%#r == 0' '%n-%v'";
    list = "info -ql";
    noauto = "query -e '%a == 0' '%n-%v'";
    options = "query -i \"%n - %Ok: %Ov\"";
    origin = "info -qo";
    provided-depends = "info -qb";
    raw = "info -R";
    required-depends = "info -qr";
    roptions = "rquery -i \"%n - %Ok: %Ov\"";
    shared-depends = "info -qB";
    show = "info -f -k";
    size = "info -sq";
}
CUDF_SOLVER = "";
SAT_SOLVER = "";
RUN_SCRIPTS = true;
CASE_SENSITIVE_MATCH = false;
LOCK_WAIT = 1;
LOCK_RETRIES = 5;
SQLITE_PROFILE = false;
WORKERS_COUNT = 0;
READ_LOCK = false;
PLIST_ACCEPT_DIRECTORIES = false;
IP_VERSION = 0;
AUTOMERGE = true;
VERSION_SOURCE = "";
CONSERVATIVE_UPGRADE = true;
PKG_CREATE_VERBOSE = false;
AUTOCLEAN = false;
DOT_FILE = "";
REPOSITORIES {
}
VALID_URL_SCHEME [
    "pkg+http",
    "pkg+https",
    "https",
    "http",
    "file",
    "ssh",
    "ftp",
    "ftps",
    "pkg+ssh",
    "pkg+ftp",
    "pkg+ftps",
]
ALLOW_BASE_SHLIBS = false;
WARN_SIZE_LIMIT = 1048576;
METALOG = "";
NFS_WITH_PROPER_LOCKING = false;


Repositories:
  FreeBSD: {
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/quarterly",
    enabled         : yes,
    priority        : 0,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
  }
root@blankvps:~ # pkg -vv
Version                 : 1.10.1
PKG_DBDIR = "/var/db/pkg";
PKG_CACHEDIR = "/var/cache/pkg";
PORTSDIR = "/usr/ports";
INDEXDIR = "";
INDEXFILE = "INDEX-10";
HANDLE_RC_SCRIPTS = false;
DEFAULT_ALWAYS_YES = false;
ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES = false;
REPOS_DIR [
    "/etc/pkg/",
    "/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/",
]
PLIST_KEYWORDS_DIR = "";
SYSLOG = true;
ABI = "FreeBSD:10:amd64";
ALTABI = "freebsd:10:x86:64";
DEVELOPER_MODE = false;
VULNXML_SITE = "http://vuxml.freebsd.org/freebsd/vuln.xml.bz2";
FETCH_RETRY = 3;
PKG_PLUGINS_DIR = "/usr/local/lib/pkg/";
PKG_ENABLE_PLUGINS = true;
PLUGINS [
]
DEBUG_SCRIPTS = false;
PLUGINS_CONF_DIR = "/usr/local/etc/pkg/";
PERMISSIVE = false;
REPO_AUTOUPDATE = true;
NAMESERVER = "";
HTTP_USER_AGENT = "pkg/1.10.1";
EVENT_PIPE = "";
FETCH_TIMEOUT = 30;
UNSET_TIMESTAMP = false;
SSH_RESTRICT_DIR = "";
PKG_ENV {
}
PKG_SSH_ARGS = "";
DEBUG_LEVEL = 0;
ALIAS {
    all-depends = "query %dn-%dv";
    annotations = "info -A";
    build-depends = "info -qd";
    cinfo = "info -Cx";
    comment = "query -i \"%c\"";
    csearch = "search -Cx";
    desc = "query -i \"%e\"";
    download = "fetch";
    iinfo = "info -ix";
    isearch = "search -ix";
    prime-list = "query -e '%a = 0' '%n'";
    leaf = "query -e '%#r == 0' '%n-%v'";
    list = "info -ql";
    noauto = "query -e '%a == 0' '%n-%v'";
    options = "query -i \"%n - %Ok: %Ov\"";
    origin = "info -qo";
    provided-depends = "info -qb";
    raw = "info -R";
    required-depends = "info -qr";
    roptions = "rquery -i \"%n - %Ok: %Ov\"";
    shared-depends = "info -qB";
    show = "info -f -k";
    size = "info -sq";
}
CUDF_SOLVER = "";
SAT_SOLVER = "";
RUN_SCRIPTS = true;
CASE_SENSITIVE_MATCH = false;
LOCK_WAIT = 1;
LOCK_RETRIES = 5;
SQLITE_PROFILE = false;
WORKERS_COUNT = 0;
READ_LOCK = false;
PLIST_ACCEPT_DIRECTORIES = false;
IP_VERSION = 0;
AUTOMERGE = true;
VERSION_SOURCE = "";
CONSERVATIVE_UPGRADE = true;
PKG_CREATE_VERBOSE = false;
AUTOCLEAN = false;
DOT_FILE = "";
REPOSITORIES {
}
VALID_URL_SCHEME [
    "pkg+http",
    "pkg+https",
    "https",
    "http",
    "file",
    "ssh",
    "ftp",
    "ftps",
    "pkg+ssh",
    "pkg+ftp",
    "pkg+ftps",
]
ALLOW_BASE_SHLIBS = false;
WARN_SIZE_LIMIT = 1048576;
METALOG = "";
NFS_WITH_PROPER_LOCKING = false;


Repositories:
  FreeBSD: {
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/quarterly",
    enabled         : yes,
    priority        : 0,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
  }
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2017)

You're on the quaterly package branch. In your case it would be better to switch to latest. Create a file called /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf with the following content:

```
FreeBSD: {
 url : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/latest"
}
```
Then run `pkg update -f` and `pkg upgrade`.


----------



## InvaderZim (Jul 24, 2017)

Created the file, ran updates


```
# pkg update -f
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Repository FreeBSD has a wrong packagesite, need to re-create database
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   6.1MB/s    00:01
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 26655 packages processed.
 # pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (0 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (0 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
 # freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.0-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 3 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 808 patches.....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100....110....120....130....140....150....160....170....180....190....200....210....220....230....240....250....260....270....280....290....300....310....320....330....340....350....360....370....380....390....400....410....420....430....440....450....460....470....480....490....500....510....520....530....540....550....560....570....580....590....600....610....620....630....640....650....660....670....680....690....700....710....720....730....740....750....760....770....780....790....800.... done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 491 files... done.

The following files will be removed as part of updating to 11.0-RELEASE-p11:
----8<----- cut rest of output------>8----
root@blankvps:~ # freebsd-update install
Installing updates...ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/ASN1_STRING_print.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/ASN1_STRING_print.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/BN_GENCB_call.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/BN_GENCB_call.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/BN_GENCB_call.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/CMS_get0_signers.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_DigestFinal.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/ASN1_add_oid_module.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_cleanup.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_cleanup.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/EVP_cleanup.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/PKCS7_get0_signers.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/DTLS_client_method.3.gz: No such file or directory
ln: ///usr/share/openssl/man/man3/ECDSA_SIG_free.3.gz: No such file or directory
 done.
```

And that's all she wrote. After reboot nothing works.

```
# ifconfig
Shared object "lib80211.so.1" not found, required by "ifconfig"
```

Even though the repository is now set to latest as you said, 0 updates are done by 'pkg upgrade'.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2017)

Can you post the output of `ldd /sbin/ifconfig`? The lib80211.so.1 is part of the base OS and should exist:

```
root@fbsdtest:~ # ldd /sbin/ifconfig
/sbin/ifconfig:
        libm.so.5 => /lib/libm.so.5 (0x800847000)
        lib80211.so.1 => /lib/lib80211.so.1 (0x800a72000)
        libjail.so.1 => /lib/libjail.so.1 (0x800c76000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x800e7b000)
        libsbuf.so.6 => /lib/libsbuf.so.6 (0x80122f000)
        libbsdxml.so.4 => /lib/libbsdxml.so.4 (0x801432000)
root@fbsdtest:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD fbsdtest.dicelan.home 11.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 #0 r306420: Thu Sep 29 01:43:23 UTC 2016     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
(Did a quick install of a 11.0-RELEASE, all my machines are running 11-STABLE)

Edit: after a quick update:

```
root@fbsdtest:~ # ldd /sbin/ifconfig
/sbin/ifconfig:
        libm.so.5 => /lib/libm.so.5 (0x800847000)
        lib80211.so.1 => /lib/lib80211.so.1 (0x800a72000)
        libjail.so.1 => /lib/libjail.so.1 (0x800c76000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x800e7b000)
        libsbuf.so.6 => /lib/libsbuf.so.6 (0x80122f000)
        libbsdxml.so.4 => /lib/libbsdxml.so.4 (0x801432000)
root@fbsdtest:~ #
root@fbsdtest:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD fbsdtest.dicelan.home 11.0-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p9 #0: Tue Apr 11 08:48:40 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## InvaderZim (Jul 24, 2017)

Odd, ifconfig now works. Either something's funny is going on, or I didn't reboot. It's probably the latter. 

uname -a still says 

```
FreeBSD server.domain.tld 11.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Oct 24 06:55:27 UTC 2016     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2017)

Are you updating through a proxy? The proxy may have cached some old old files.


----------



## InvaderZim (Jul 25, 2017)

No, it is a direct connection.

I did just now notice that pkg -vv says version is (now) 1.9.4, whereas earlier it was 1.10.1


----------



## InvaderZim (Jul 26, 2017)

Updated pkg to 1.10.1. Still no updates. 

```
# pkg update -f
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Repo "FreeBSD" upgrade schema 2013 to 2014: DROP TABLE pkg_search;
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   6.1MB/s    00:01
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 26671 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
 # pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (118 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (118 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2017)

Why didn't I notice this before? You're on 11.1-RELEASE but your packages are for 10.x: 

```
pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:[b]10[/b]:amd64/quarterly
```
 This should, of course, read 
	
	



```
pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:[b]11[/b]:amd64/quarterly
```


----------



## InvaderZim (Jul 26, 2017)

So $ABI doesn't get set correctly. Now I can change the entire line in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf but that will still keep ABI on the wrong setting (FreeBSD:10:amd64).

I did
env ABI=freebsd:11:amd64: pkg-static install -f pkg
and now it updated 117 packages but I should be able to set this definitively, should I not?

pkg -vv now gives

```
# env ABI=freebsd:11:amd64 pkg -vv
pkg: Warning: Major OS version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f 
-----8<------
ABI = "freebsd:11:amd64";
ALTABI = "freebsd:10:x86:64";
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2017)

InvaderZim said:


> now it updated 117 packages but I should be able to set this definitively, should I not?


You shouldn't even need to set it. It should pick up the 10->11 update automatically. So something isn't quite right yet. But I need to do some digging how and where exactly $ABI is set/changed.


----------



## InvaderZim (Jul 26, 2017)

I agree it should. And I agree that something went wrong with the upgrade from 10.1 to 11. Thanks for all the time you're already taken in answering by questions.


----------



## InvaderZim (Jul 27, 2017)

So I changed

```
#ABI = "freebsd:10:x86:64";
```
to

```
ABI = "freebsd:11:x86:64";
```
in /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf



pkg -vv | grep ABI now says

```
ABI = "freebsd:11:x86:64";
ALTABI = "freebsd:10:x86:64";
```

Every pkg related command does keep insisting that
"pkg: Warning: Major OS version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended"
Even when I run 'pkg-static install -f pkg', but also immediately after.


```
# pkg-static install -f pkg
pkg-static: Warning: Major OS version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        pkg-1.10.1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')

Number of packages to be reinstalled: 1
```
At least it has detected the ABI change.


----------



## InvaderZim (Jul 27, 2017)

After that running updates....


```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (117 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (117 candidates): 100%
The following 117 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        xproto-7.0.31 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        xineramaproto-1.2.1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        xextproto-7.3.0 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        xerces-c3-3.1.4 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9_1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        xcb-util-0.4.0_2,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        trousers-0.3.14_1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        tpm-emulator-0.7.4_2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        tiff-4.0.8 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        shared-mime-info-1.8 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        renderproto-0.11.1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        recordproto-1.14.2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        readline-7.0.3 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        randrproto-1.5.0 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        python27-2.7.13_6 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        python2-2_3 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        portmaster-3.17.10 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:*' -> 'freebsd:11:*')
        png-1.6.29 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        pixman-0.34.0 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        perl5-5.24.2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        pcre-8.40_1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        pciids-20170701 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:*' -> 'freebsd:11:*')
        pangomm-2.40.1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        pango-1.40.6 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        p11-kit-0.23.7 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        open-vm-tools-10.1.5,2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        nettle-3.3 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        mkfontscale-1.1.2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        mkfontdir-1.0.7 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        mesa-libs-17.1.5 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libxshmfence-1.2_2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libxml2-2.9.4 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libxml++-2.34.2,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libxcb-1.12_2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libunwind-20170113_1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libunistring-0.9.7 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libtasn1-4.12 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libsigc++-2.10.0 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libpthread-stubs-0.4 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libpciaccess-0.13.5 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libpaper-1.1.24.4 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libnotify-0.7.7 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libmspack-0.5 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libidn2-2.0.2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libiconv-1.14_10 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libfontenc-1.1.3_1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libffi-3.2.1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libdrm-2.4.81,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libdnet-1.12_1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libdaemon-0.14_1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libXxf86vm-1.1.4_1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libXtst-1.2.3 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libXt-1.1.5,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libXrender-0.9.10 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libXrandr-1.5.1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libXinerama-1.1.3_3,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libXi-1.7.9,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libXft-2.3.2_1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libXfixes-5.0.3 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libXext-1.3.3_1,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libXdmcp-1.1.2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libXdamage-1.1.4_3 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libXcursor-1.1.14_3 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libXcomposite-0.4.4_3,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libXau-1.0.8_3 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libX11-1.6.5,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libSM-1.2.2_3,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        libICE-1.0.9_1,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        kbproto-1.0.7 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        jpeg-turbo-1.5.1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        jbigkit-2.1_1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        jasper-1.900.1_17 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        inputproto-2.3.2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        indexinfo-0.2.6 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        icu-58.2_2,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        hicolor-icon-theme-0.15 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        harfbuzz-1.4.6_1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        gtkmm24-2.24.4_3 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        gtk2-2.24.31 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.29 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        graphite2-1.3.10 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        gobject-introspection-1.50.0,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        gnutls-3.5.13 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        gnome_subr-1.0 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        gmp-6.1.2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        glproto-1.4.17 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        glibmm-2.50.1,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        glib-2.50.2_4,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1_1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        gdk-pixbuf2-2.36.6 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        gdbm-1.13_1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        fusefs-libs-2.9.5 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        freetype2-2.8 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        fontconfig-2.12.1,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        font-util-1.3.1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        font-misc-meltho-1.0.3_3 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3_3 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        font-bh-ttf-1.0.3_3 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        fixesproto-5.0 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        expat-2.2.1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        encodings-1.0.4_3,1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        dri2proto-2.8 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        dejavu-2.37 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:*' -> 'freebsd:11:*')
        dbus-glib-0.108 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        dbus-1.10.16_1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        damageproto-1.2.1 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        cups-2.2.3 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        compositeproto-0.4.2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        cairomm-1.12.2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        cairo-1.14.8_1,2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        ca_root_nss-3.31 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:*' -> 'freebsd:11:*')
        avahi-app-0.6.31_5 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        atkmm-2.24.2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        atk-2.24.0 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
        apache-xml-security-c-1.7.3 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:10:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:x86:64')
```

Then a reboot... and


```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/vmware-kmod status
Checking vmmemctl kernel module: loaded.
Checking vmxnet kernel module: loaded.
Checking vmblock kernel module: loaded.
 # kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   10 0xffffffff80200000 1fa7c38  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82219000 587b     fdescfs.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff8221f000 2987     vmmemctl.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff82222000 22c3     vmxnet.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff82225000 2e8a     vmblock.ko
```

Success!

Thanks to SirDice for the much needed help.


----------

